# Nên làm gì khi trời lạnh bé ra nhiều mồ hôi?



## Tuyết 8291 (19/11/19)

_Ở trẻ nhỏ, hệ thần kinh giao cảm chưa hoàn thiện nên bé thường ra nhiều mồ hôi kể cả trong môi trường mát mẻ hay mùa lạnh. Nhưng vào mùa đông, các lớp quần áo dày có thể khiến việc bé ra nhiều mồ hôi gây họa vì khó phát hiện._

_



_​*Nguyên nhân bé đổ mồ hôi ngay cả trong mùa đông*
Bé ra mồ hôi có thể là do mồ hôi trộm sinh lý hay bệnh lý. Hiện tượng trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi sinh lý là vì sự trao đổi chất ở trẻ nhỏ diễn ra mạnh hơn người lớn, nếu tăng thêm một chút hưng phấn và kích thích thì sẽ ra mồ hôi trộm để tỏa nhiệt trong cơ thể. Còn mồ hôi trộm bệnh lý bé mồ hôi ra nhiều nhưng không liên quan đến thời tiết.
Trẻ ra mồ hôi đầu và lưng, đặc biệt là ra mồ hôi trộm vào ban đêm có thể vì những nguyên nhân dưới đây:
– Hệ thần kinh của trẻ đang trong giai đoạn hoàn thiện và phát triển, nên trẻ thường đổ mồ hôi khi ngủ.
– Thân nhiệt của trẻ thường cao hơn so với người lớn nên lượng mồ hôi cũng được tiết ra nhiều hơn bình thường để điều hòa thân nhiệt.
– Trẻ bị chứng rối loạn hệ thần kinh thực vật, hệ giao cảm.
– Khí hậu thay đổi, nhiệt độ môi trường quá cao.
– Cho trẻ mặc quá nhiều lớp quần áo, đắp nhiều chăn cho bé khi ngủ.
– Phòng ở chật hẹp, thiếu không khí.
– Tác dụng phụ của một số loại thuốc trẻ đang dùng.
– Trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng như thiếu canxi, vitamin D, kẽm…
– Trẻ ốm sốt hoặc mắc bệnh tuyến giáp, bệnh tim bẩm sinh, xơ nang, lao sơ nhiễm, bệnh nhiễm trùng khác
– Trẻ bị béo phì, thừa cân.
– Trẻ chơi đùa quá mức hoặc bị căng thẳng nhiều.

*Nên làm gì khi trời lạnh bé ra nhiều mồ hôi?*
Nếu bị mồ hôi ra quá nhiều và liên tục, cơ thể trẻ sẽ mất đi một lượng nước và muối sẽ khiến cơ thể trẻ yếu đi, người mệt hơn, lỗ chân lông mở rộng. Từ đó trẻ rất dễ bị cảm lạnh, dễ bị viêm đường hô hấp như viêm họng, viêm phổi, viêm phế quản… Nếu hiện tượng này kéo dài và liên tục sẽ làm cơ thể trẻ dễ bị suy kiệt. Bởi lẽ, mồ hôi bốc hơi gặp lạnh sẽ rất dễ khiến bé cảm lạnh, viêm đường hô hấp như viêm phế quản, viêm phổi. Mẹ nên
_Bổ sung vitamin D: _Có thể cho trẻ tắm nắng buổi sáng, trước 10 h với thời gian tắm nắng nên tăng dần từ 10 – 30 phút. Các mẹ hãy để cho da của trẻ tiếp xúc với ánh nắng càng nhiều càng tốt, tuy nhiên không cho mắt trẻ tiếp xúc thẳng với ánh sáng mặt trời.
_Quần áo lót thoáng, thấm hút tốt: _Trong những ngày lạnh giá, cha mẹ không nên vì quá sợ lạnh mà ủ con kín, mặc quá nhiều lớp áo len, áo bông dày… làm trẻ nóng sẽ ra mồ hôi hoặc khó phát hiện bé ra mồ hôi để kịp lau khô cho trẻ.
_Sẵn sàng khăn thấm mồ hôi cho bé: _Tạn có thể lót khăn dưới lưng, dưới gáy, dưới gối hoặc dùng khăn thấm các kẽ tay/ kẽ chân, mông… của bé để thấm mồ hôi. Lúc trẻ mới đi ngủ ra rất nhiều mồ hôi, mẹ nên chú ý thời điểm này để lau cho bé đến khi bé không ra mồ hôi nữa.
_Giữ ấm mỗi lần thay đồ cho bé: _Mồ hôi gặp lạnh bốc hơi nhanh có thể khiến trẻ dễ dàng bị cảm lạnh. Vì thế, khi thay quần áo cho bé, nhất là lúc bé bị ra mồ hôi, cha mẹ cần đảm bảo phòng ấm, không bị gió lùa.
_Đảm bảo chế độ ăn đầy đủ dinh dưỡng: _Khi bị thiếu chất thì trẻ sẽ hạn chế các triệu chứng như đổ môi hôi, trằn trọc, quấy khóc…Mùa đông trẻ sẽ cần nhiều năng lượng hơn để cơ thể chống lại giá lạnh. Vì thế, cha mẹ cũng cần chú ý đến khẩu phần dinh dưỡng của trẻ, đảm bảo cho con đủ chất.
_Khám bác sỹ khi bé đổ mồ hôi bất thường: _Đối với trẻ bị ra mồ hôi bất thường như: mồ hôi đầm đìa, mồ hôi nhiều ở bàn tay, bàn chân, gáy… kèm với những triệu chứng khó ngủ, trằn trọc, quấy khóc, rụng tóc… tốt nhất cha mẹ nên đưa bé đến thăm khám bác sĩ để kiểm tra tình trạng sức khỏe và có hướng can thiệp kịp thời.
Nếu bé cần dùng đến các sản phẩm thuốc để hỗ trợ việc điều trị, mẹ nên tham khảo các sản phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe được điều chế từ thảo dược, với nguyên lý điều trị bệnh từ gốc, mang lại hiệu quả lâu dài và đặc biệt an toàn cho trẻ


----------

